# Swallowing burrs



## Jo Ellen

Daisy swallowed part of a burr again this morning. I try to catch them before she chews them out of her fur but I missed this one. Now she's going into hacking fits. I suspect this will be going on for a couple of hours, she gets very upset 

I gave her a tablespoon of butter with the first episode and that seemed to settle her for a bit. Then the 2nd episode I gave her a half slice of bread. Just reaching here. I wish I had some honey, I can't keep giving her butter. Can I? 

Have any of you experience this? Any home remedies that work well for you?


----------



## mylissyk

Cotton balls soaked in cream? That's been used for glass or fish hooks.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I suspect they scratch her throat or the small thorns get stuck there.

Do you mean just soak a cotton ball in cream and let her eat it? I have both, I'll wait to hear from someone. Thanks, mylissyk!


----------



## mylissyk

Yes, soak the cotton balls in cream and let her eat them, they should grab the burr and wrap it up in the ball which then moves on through without damage. Cotton though, not synthetic.

Does she end up passing them or hacking them up?


----------



## Judi

What did the Vet say to do?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Neither. It's either just scratches or small little pieces that aren't noticeable either way.

She's comfortable now. If she starts hacking again, I'll do the cotton balls & cream.

I hate burrs


----------



## Jo Ellen

The vet said to give her a Tums ... but I don't have any. Anything that lubricates or coats the throat is probably going to help.

Water helps too, but I'd rather give her butter :


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've given mine a peanut butter sandwich when he had eaten glass....my Toby used to have a thing about eating light bulbs and Christmas ornaments...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The cotton ball method is very good for glass, pins, etc. My Vet is the one who told me about it after a dog swallowed 16 straight pins left where he could get them by his seamstress owner. Every pin was found in the cotton ball when it was passed. The only reason he didn't operate was that the pins were in too many different locations along the tract. 

I'm not sure about burrs. I know people have given their dogs olive oil before, but with Daisy's history I would talk to the Vet.


----------



## Merlins mom

Hope Daisy feels better! I hate burrs too.....nasty little buggers!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Poor Daisy, she's so distressed. **** burrs. I'm going to give her a peanut butter sandwhich ... her diet is shot for the day


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Poor Daisy. I'm glad she seems ok now. Asia hates burrs in her fur and pulls then out and then does the backwards tongue thing to spit them and the hair out. I will usually help her by pulling the mess off of her tongue. Luckily the burrs we get in the area we walk are very small and not the one with the prickles on the sides. They sure do stick in the fur though. I hate them too. A few times this past summer she had so many on her it took hours to get them all out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Daisy you have to stop giving your mother fits!:::


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Daisy...I hope you are feeling better! Make Momma take out dose burrs, K? How did the pb&j sandwich go down? Geeze! Now I'm gonna worry about you two all day!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

How's Daisy? I hope she's not irritated anymore... Talk to Me!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Poor Daisy! I discovered Cowboy Magic on this forum and it makes them glide out! I spray it on and brush them out.)

Ours tend to be the smaller burrs, though, so if they eat them they don't seem to have a problem with them.

I hope Daisy is OK!


----------



## Jo Ellen

She's fine! She had a peanut butter sandwhich for lunch  She's still hacking just a little bit but she's mostly comfortable. No need to worry, this is simple stuff


----------



## hotel4dogs

Daisy says she might require more peanut butter before this is all over with!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Good JoEllen! Glad She liked her PB sandwich! WHeeewwww...


----------



## Jo Ellen

hotel4dogs said:


> Daisy says she might require more peanut butter before this is all over with!


Yes, I heard her say that too


----------



## AndyFarmer

How about cutting down the bushes that contain the burrs? Then she won't eat them?


----------



## Jo Ellen

She doesn't eat them, they get on her fur when she's outside sometimes, she likes to roll in the grass. And then if I don't catch it right away, she will chew them out and sometimes ends up swallowing some of it. 

I pluck them up every spring, they grow back. I pull them up by the roots, they're stubborn! But I can't get to the ones behind the fence line. And the fence line is at least a hundred feet long, can't keep up .... want to come give me a hand? :wave:


----------



## Heidi36oh

Glad she is doing better, Peanut Butter worked huh...good for her and you:wavey:


----------



## AndyFarmer

Oh sure! I'll just drive right over.....not! How about Roundup or some high potent weed killer? I'm sure your landlord won't miss the 'weeds' LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen

Ummm...I hate to do that because of the dogs and cats here, and the bunnies and the groundhog. That's their space


----------



## AndyFarmer

Ok, tree-hugger...good luck with the peanut butter and cream soaked cotton balls then!


----------



## Lucy117

Hi All, My Golden had a burrs in her tail and probably one in her throat. I read this post. Melted some butter and let her down it. Then gave here some small pieces of bread with peanut button on the outside. I did this twice, 30 mins apart. 

Worked like a charm. Thanks for everyones help on here!


----------



## Jonny H

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Daisy...I hope you are feeling better! Make Momma take out dose burrs, K? How did the pb&j sandwich go down? Geeze! Now I'm gonna worry about you two all day!


This response is maladjusted at best. Daisy can’t understand you, especially through an internet chat forum. Seek help.


----------

